# Marriott Hotels



## ZachariahDaMan (Feb 23, 2006)

JW Marriott in Grand Rapids, MI (second building from the right)


----------



## Halawala (Oct 16, 2005)

Doha Marriott Gulf Hotel


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

The jewel in the crown for them will IMHO be the renovated Midland Grand/Renaissance St Pancras Hotel due to open in 2009...


----------



## Unionstation13 (Aug 31, 2006)

We will be having this peice of crap under construction soon. It was chosen over a new second tallest in the wholesale area. The tower is bland, ugly, and boring. 
The tower on the left. The lack of street level is the shocking part. In the middle of a busy downtown they want a nasty bland wall of concrete and bushes against a busy street.


----------



## kon133 (Jan 6, 2007)

*WTC Marriott*

*Marriott World Trade Center*


----------



## ANDRÜ (Jul 3, 2006)

Another pics. Marriot Caracas.


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

Even though the Marriot Vista is said to be 24 floors, next to the Twins, it looks pretty small.


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

Some new ones:

Hong Kong (Other one isn't working)









Oakland









San Mateo (closest one to my home)


----------



## railcity (Apr 4, 2007)

*Zurich, Switzerland*

*Marriott* (former "Hotel Zürich"), located in the very center, the main train station is just across the river and park:











*Courtyard by Marriott*, in the northern sub-center of Zurich, between center and airport:


----------



## esis (Nov 7, 2007)

*Marriott Kuala Lumpur*
The 29-storey, 561-room hotel is located in the heart of the exciting "Golden Triangle", the city s prime business and shopping district and is adjoining to the prestigious Starhill Gallery. It is also strategically located on "Bintang Walk", the lively and vibrant shopping strip where shopping centres house upscale brands, a vast variety of restaurants and entertainment outlets.


JW Marriott® Hotel Kuala Lumpur
183 Jalan Bukit Bintang
Kuala Lumpur, 55100 Malaysia
Phone: 60 3 2715 9000
Fax: 60 3 2715 7000
Sales: 60 3 2719 8000 ext. 8000



























Really Cheap Plane Tickets | Hotels


----------



## mphirez (Aug 25, 2009)

marrit hotel manila

locations: newport city ( Resort worlds manila )

it still under constructions


----------



## elculo (Aug 18, 2009)

Frankfurt:


























pictures: wikipedia


----------



## minneapolis-uptown (Jun 22, 2009)

Minneapolis:

City Center









residence inn









Minneapolis West









the depot:


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Brussels, Belgium









Ghent, Belgium


----------



## Andres28 (Mar 1, 2009)

Marriot Plaza, Buenos Aires


----------



## Wuppeltje (Jan 23, 2008)

Marriott Hotel

I guess this is the ugliest 5-star hotel (out of the 12) in Amsterdam.


----------



## Conte (Jun 7, 2009)

JW Marriott Bucharest Grand Hotel


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

How many cities with a Marriot are their in the World?? 10000000000??? :nuts:

*Marriot Lima* The Killers were sleeping here yesterday.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

The Marriott - Gold Coast, Australia.

















George G G


----------



## bakasaurus (Jan 16, 2009)

*Cebu Marriott*


----------



## AL_ng (Jan 6, 2009)

Marriott Lima


----------



## Elvenking (Jul 22, 2008)

Marriott in Warsaw, Poland




























Built in 80s


----------



## naughtycalboy (Mar 13, 2009)

Marriott Singapore at Orchard Road


----------



## ciqikou2008 (Dec 8, 2009)

Beijing Marriott


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Kuala Lumpur


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

ABSHERON JV MARRIOTT in Baku

A hotel to be opened in 2011 in Baku, Azerbaijan


----------



## Elvenking (Jul 22, 2008)

So if it does not exist, then why you put it here?


----------



## naughtycalboy (Mar 13, 2009)

Marriott Manila, The Philippines


TheRick said:


> Taken 20-Nov-09


----------



## CrazyForID (Oct 27, 2009)

*JW Marriot, Jakarta*


----------



## CrazyForID (Oct 27, 2009)

^^ more pics :


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Elvenking said:


> So if it does not exist, then why you put it here?


It is under construction


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Milano


----------



## jucacala7 (Apr 21, 2007)

*Bogotá - Colombia*

*JW. MARRIOTT*









*MARRIOTT*


----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

Marriott Santiago de Chile


----------



## tazzmaniadodo (Jan 28, 2008)

J.B. Marriott Bucharest Romania


----------



## archiholic (Mar 19, 2008)

*J.W. Marriott Surabaya - Indonesia*


----------



## preppy (Mar 20, 2010)

I do not like Marriott.


----------



## stefano1895 (Dec 26, 2009)

marriot _*MEXICO CITY*_


----------



## naughtycalboy (Mar 13, 2009)

^^nice garden!


----------



## Goromn (Jun 1, 2008)

*Krasnodar, Russia (22 fl) under construction*


----------

